# Solved: Requested Lookup Key was not found....



## mf12str

I searched the forums and found the question with no answer, so I am asking the question....
I'm working on a Dell Inspiron laptop I am fixing for my sister. She has been going along fine and then suddenly she could not navigate to any page on the internet.

popup box appears 

the requested lookup key was not found in any active activation context

This laptop is running XP sp2 and ie 6


Thanks for any assistance

Marshall


----------



## mf12str

I have attempted to upgrade to IE7 and then IE8. Neither install will complete successfully and it has left me with a corrupt browser that appears to be unfixable. I need to be able to uninstall internet explorer and reinstall a fresh copy. Is this possible with XP?

PS Firefox and Chrome work fine. I could live with that, I just don't know if my sister-in-law could!!

Thanks in advance!
Marshall


----------



## Blackmirror

Have you tried updating to sp3 ?


----------



## mf12str

I thought that that would be a help, but it didn't help the situation with the IE-non-existent browser. 

But, I believe updating to SP3 was a great idea anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## gchen2009

Hi mf12str,

I don't think it is worth to update to SP3 which could cause you a nightmare. Actually I already sufferred it. 

I would suggest to remove your IE7 completely with using following command on the START -> RUN

%windir%\ie7\spuninst\spuninst.exe

This will uninstall IE7 and makes it so that you can reinstall it later. And this works for my PC with the same issue.

Hope this helps

Gang


----------



## mf12str

Thanks for the help. Uninstalling IE7 got the browser back to working condition!!


----------

